# You're welcome



## fer7

Hello! Could you tell me how to say "you're welcome" in Chinese (with Chinese caracters)? Thanks.


----------



## kirsitn

If it's a reply to someone saying thank you, you could use 不谢 (bu xie) or 不用谢 (bu yong xie).


----------



## kenny4528

你(您)太客氣了!

這沒什麼。

小事一樁。


----------



## Dalian

Hola fer7,

I think the most commonly used reply to thanks in Mandarin are:

不用谢。bu2 yong4 xie4
不客气。bu2 ke4 qi

-Dalian


----------



## fer7

Dalian said:


> Hola fer7,
> 
> I think the most commonly used reply to thanks in Mandarin are:
> 
> 不用谢。bu2 yong4 xie4
> 不客气。bu2 ke4 qi
> 
> -Dalian


 
Hello Dalian! Sorry for asking it (I have no idea about Chinese) but, "。" is the Chinese dot?


----------



## iamjiayi

fer7 said:


> Hello Dalian! Sorry for asking it (I have no idea about Chinese) but, "。" is the Chinese dot?


 
oh, yes! We use the "。" as a full stop rather than a ".", (like that in English).


----------



## ameifree

fer7 said:


> Hello! Could you tell me how to say "you're welcome" in Chinese (with Chinese caracters)? Thanks.


 
you are welcome = de nada = 不客氣(comun) /不會(mas coloquial en Taiwan )


----------



## samanthalee

ameifree said:


> you are welcome = de nada = 不客氣(comun) /不會(mas coloquial en Taiwan )



Hi ameifree,

Do you say 不会[不會] in Mandarin or is it said in Taiwanese? Here in Singapore, we say 不客气[不客氣] in Mandarin. But we say 不会[不會]when we are speaking Hokkien (which is in the same language family as Taiwanese)


----------



## kenny4528

samanthalee said:


> Hi ameifree,
> 
> Do you say 不会[不會] in Mandarin or is it said in Taiwanese? Here in Singapore, we say 不客气[不客氣] in Mandarin. But we say 不会[不會]when we are speaking Hokkien (which is in the same language family as Taiwanese)


 
A:這件事麻煩你了。 B:不會
A:非常謝謝你。B: 不會


----------



## ameifree

samanthalee said:


> Hi ameifree,
> 
> Do you say 不会[不會] in Mandarin or is it said in Taiwanese? Here in Singapore, we say 不客气[不客氣] in Mandarin. But we say 不会[不會]when we are speaking Hokkien (which is in the same language family as Taiwanese)


 
不管是普通話或是閩南話.我們通常會說"不會",較口語化
當然"不客氣"也是很普遍.但是有時候朋友間,如果不要那麼有距離感,
我們會說"不會"(welcome). how do you think?


----------



## coconutpalm

Another option: 没（有）关系. 
Although 没关系 is supposed to be the reply for 对不起(sorry), I often find myself saying this to a thanks. I think that's because another translation for thanks in Chinese is 麻烦你了(I'm sorry for the trouble). 
For the same reason to be as polite as possible, I often add 这是应该的 or something like this after 没关系, as a reply for a thanks.


----------



## samanthalee

ameifree said:


> 不管是普通話或是閩南話.我們通常會說"不會",較口語化
> 當然"不客氣"也是很普遍.但是有時候朋友間,如果不要那麼有距離感,
> 我們會說"不會"(welcome). how do you think?



Oh, so "不會" is the more casual form in Taiwan. If it's between friends, in Singapore we usually say "不用" (abbreviated from "不用謝").


----------



## palomnik

Another, perhaps more slangy version I've heard is 別提了. Can anybody comment on the proper usage for that?  I'm tempted to say that it's an imitation of the English.


----------



## kenny4528

palomnik said:


> Another, perhaps more slangy version I've heard is *別提了*. Can anybody comment on the proper usage for that? I'm tempted to say that it's an imitation of the English.


 
I cannot expect to hear this term used when someone wants to say ''you're welcome'' from where I live. Maybe other regional dialects are OK. *別提了* can be used in this situation:



> *X: 剛剛你好糗，拉鍊沒拉。 Y: 別提了*


 
Edit: With hindsight，if appropriate contexts come with it, it seems fine:



> *X: 每次都要你幫忙，真不好意思。 Y: 別提了，都是自己人。*


----------



## samanthalee

kenny4528 said:


> X: 每次都要你幫忙，真不好意思。 Y: 別提了，都是自己人。
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: With hindsight，if appropriate contexts come with it, it seems fine:
Click to expand...


I think 別提了 by itself holds negative connotations. Using kenny4528's example:


> X: 每次都要你幫忙，真不好意思。 Y: 別提了，都是自己人。


In this case, Y's reply would imply: "You're always troubling me anyway, I'm already used to it.". 

Therefore, when using 別提了 to mean "Don't mention it", we have to qualify it with additional clause to tell the listener that "it's no big deal", "it's not much trouble", and etc. Such as:
a) 別提了，都是自己人。
b) 別提了，只是一件小事。
c) 別提了，舉手之勞。[Simplified: 別提了，举手之劳。]


----------



## avlee

In Suzhou, a couple of years ago, I noticed my colleage say 不会/不用 upon hearing 'Thank you'. And she once worked in Guangdong province for a long time. So it looks like that people in the south area of China tend to use these phases more often, which can be understood and willingly accepted immediately by the northern inhabitants like me. 
The other commonly used phrases are 别客气/不客气/不用谢……
至于“别提了”这一说法，感觉我们还是别提了，搞不好越描越黑：）


----------

